# PDC always in JBE?



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

SergAA said:


> NiVi2 is only recognizing humans, and showing warnings.
> NiVi3 also recognizes big animals, plus can also stop the car, after warning.
> In the end - just more proper functioning of the car, as now, with current setup I cannot say to ICM that I have NiVi, because car will show an error ;-) Currently only NBT and FRM knows about Nivi, and it works fine. But I want to make it as from factory ;-)


Err...how the hell can Nivi Camera know difference between Human and Animal? I mean, if an Ape walked across the street, it would know it is Ape and not Mr Jones?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Err...how the hell can Nivi Camera know difference between Human and Animal? I mean, if an Ape walked across the street, it would know it is Ape and not Mr Jones?


I would be curious as well. I know my FCW does not delineate between pedestrians, bikes, and cars; but newer systems do have separate icons.


----------



## ap90500 (Oct 23, 2013)

You have lots of apes wondering around the streets there ?

Machine vision can identify different object without a problem, this technique has been under studies for over 20 years. Big animals such moose and elk should be no problem at all.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

ap90500 said:


> You have lots of apes wondering around the streets there ?
> 
> Machine vision can identify different object without a problem, this technique has been under studies for over 20 years. Big animals such moose and elk should be no problem at all.


ID'ing or distinguishing? I do not see the former being an issue, but impressed if it does the ladder.


----------



## addy24 (May 19, 2005)

Hi Serg, I'm on a similar mission as you : Basically converting all modules in Pre-LCI car to LCI. Main purpose of this is to complete the following upgrades : CIC to NBT, LED Headlights, 6WB Cluster, Full Park Assistance. 
My Car came with every option except Rear seat entertainment and Active Steering. So I wanted to keep all features and upgrade to the ones I mentioned above. Would you be able to guide? How much change is required in wiring harnesses for the modules? etc


----------



## SergAA (Jul 16, 2013)

Hi,

In the end - everything is possible. You will need money, time, wires, connectors, tools, ISTA/D, esys with launcher and wish to make it ;-)
First of all, which version of KAFAS do you have? 1/2? 
As my car was initially with NBT, which I later upgraded to Evo, I really don't tried fully proper conversion to NBT... But I think as you any way will replace a lot of part to LCI ones, most of the parts will fit and launch NBT any way.

So, for full LCI retrofit be prepared for:
New ICM (in my case was plug&play, but new s-can connection to KAFAS was added)
New FRM (for led - some new wires will be needed + rewiring of existing ones) 
New JBBF without PDC 
New separate PDC + rewiring from JBBF (will allow auto-pdc on F10)
New PMA module
New FRR (front radar, plug and play, but needs calibration at dealership)
As you are with CIC, the new ZGW without optics 
New 6WB
I also took new steering wheel with 5AR (Traffic Jam assist)

DME, EGS and few others - must be flashed with LCI software, to make it work. 
May be something else )) It took quite a while to make it.

Start with calculation via esys, with different time criteria and LCI model code - what is needed to be exchanged. 
Wish you good luck with that ))

For me, only change of NiVi2 to NiVi3 is remaining for full LCI, but planned very soon ))


----------



## dayvg (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry to highjack your thread but it sits nicely here for some advice. I am in the process of retrofitting Park assist to my F10 LCI. I have installed the sensors and PMA and they are all green in ISTA. I can communicate with the sensors via ECU options in ISTA. The problem I have is below and have been told by someone on CT forum it's because I have PDC in JBE. I have just ordered a new JBE and PDC module which should be here soon. I am now wondering if my ICM and DME will give me the full Gen2 Park assist?!? What are my options? I know my DSC threw an error about not being for the car when VO coded with 5DP. I just like to be ahead of the game when it comes to these installs as I don't want to lose any of my current functionality as my retrofitted 5DL works perfectly.


----------

